# انواع الحب فى الكتاب المقدس



## mary naeem (11 يناير 2014)

انواع الحب فى الكتاب  المقدس​ 




​ 

الحب كلمه ليست عاديه انها اقدس كلمه فى  قاموس المعاملات يكفيها فخرا انها اسم الله (الله محبه)ويكفى لبيان اهميه الحب قول  الكتابمن لا يحب لا يعرف الله لان الله محبه)1يو4:8





...  وفى اعماق كل منا طاقه حب جبارة بسبب كوننا مخلوقين على صورة الله المحب الذى احب  العالم فبذل ابنه الوحيد لكى يخلص العالم ولكن هل حقا نحن نعيش الحب كما اراده الله  للاسف الشديد تشوهت صورة الحب فى اذهان الكثيرين وصاروا يستخدمونها فى امور ابعد  ماتكون عن الحب الحقيقى فعلاقه اللهو غير الجاده بين شاب وفتاه يسمونها حبا  والعلاقات النفعيه الانتهازيه للمصلحه يسمونها حبا بل راينا العالم يطلق كلمه الحب  على افلام سينمائيه تستخدم الجنس والعلاقات العاطفيه كسلعه تروج لها ومن هنا كان  لزاما علينا ان نفرق بين الحب الحقيقى والشهوة وهاهو الكتاب المقدس ينير لنا الطريق  فيسلط الضوء على انواع الحب الطاهر وهنبدء بنوع واحد ونكمل بقيه الانواع المرات  الجايه لو الموضوع عجبكم وشجعتونى انى اكمل بردودكم

(1)حب  الايروسeros
ويسمى ايضا الحب الطفولى او الحب الانانى الشهوانى وايروس هو  اله الحب عند الاغريق وكان اليونانيون القدماء يعبدونه باعتباره الها للشهوة اى ان  حب الايروس هو حب يتسم بالاخذ ورغبه الامتلاك ولما كان الطفل الصغير يرغب فى امتلاك  كل ماهو حوله حيث تسيطر عليه شهوة الانا الامتلاكى او الحب الشهوانى  الاستئثارى

حب الايروس هذا او الحب الطفولى من المفترض ان يتعداه الانسان  كلما نضج ويتركه لينتقل للمستوى الارقى من الحب ولكن من الملاحظ ان عدد كبير جدا من  الجنسين من الشباب ينضج فى العمر دون ان ينضج فى الحب فمع كونه شابا او شابه الا  انه لازال يعيش فى الحب الطفولى الامتلاكى الانانى الشهوانى ويقول الدكتور عادل  حليم_وهو من اعمق الذين كتبوا للشباب عن الحب والعاطفه(ان هذه الانانيه التى اخذها  الفرد معه من الطفوله وامتد بها الى مراحل عمره التاليه تنطبع بلا شك على حياته  بوجه عام وعلى حياته الجنسيه بوجه خاص فينظر للجنس الاخر كجسد لا كشخص ينظر له كشىء  يمتلك ويستعمل ويستمتع به ثم يستغنى عنه احيانا ويصبح الجنس فى نظره مجالا لاشباع  شهواته اشباعا بيولوجيا مجردا تماما مثل اشباع المعدة الجائعه)

وقدم الانجيل  قصه وردت فى (2صم13)كانت ثامار جميله الشكل وكانت اخت امنون من ابيه داود واحبها  امنون نعم قال الكتاب احبها وعسر فى عينى امنون ان يفعل لها شيئا وبمشورة صاحبه  (الحكيم جدا)يوناداب تمارض امنون وطلب من ابيه ان يرسل له ثامار لتخدمه فذهبت  مطمئنه لاخيها الذى يحبها ودخلت اليه بالاكل فامسكها وقال لها تعالى واضطجعى معى  فقالت له:لا يااخى لا تذلنى لا تعمل معى هذه القباحه اما انا فاين اذهب بعارى واما  انت فتكون واحد من السفهاء فى اسرائيل فلم يسمع لصوتها بل تمكن منها وقهرها واضطجع  معها واريدكم ان تدققوا وتتاملوا فى قول الكتاب المقدس(ثم ابغضها امنون بغضه شديده  جدا حتى ان البغضه التى ابغضها اياها كانت اشد من المحبه التى احبها اياها وقال لها  امنون قومى انطلقى بل دعا غلامه الذى كان يخدمه وقال اطرد هذه عنى خارجا واقفل  الباب ورائها)(2صم13: 15-17)وهنا نسال :هل الذى يحب يذل محبوبته ويفقدها عفتها ام  يصون كرامتها ويحافظ على سمعتها ويجعل سمعتها فى مجد وكرامه وطهارة ان حاله امنون  هذه تتكرر كثيرا هذه الايام فما اسهل ان نجد شابا فى ثانوى او جامعه باسم الحب  يتسلى مع هذه الفتاه اليوم ومع تلك غدا وواضح طبعا انه لا يحب ولكن يريد اشباع  شهواته الجسديه والعاطفيه او شهوة الذات عندما يرى التفاف الكل حوله وتسابقهم معه  على الوقوف معه.​ 



​ 
2- حب الفيليا Philia :

حب  الفيليا هو الحب الانسانى الطبيعى او الحب الرومانسى وهو نوع اخر من الحب اكثر  نضوجا من حب الايروس فهو الحب الذى يتبادله الناس فيما بينهم ، حيث يتبادلون  المشاعر الانسانية الرقيقه ومن خلاله تسود مشاعر الود بين البشر . نرى هذا الحب فى  علاقات الصداقه بصفه عامه ونراه ايضا فى العلاقه بين الرجل والمراة التى تتخذ  احياناّ اتجاهاّ عاطفيا ّخاصاّ .فيه نجد حب " الفيليا " يخرج شحناته العاطفية  المتدققة ويسمى لذلك ( الحب الرومانسى ) .
حب الفيليا له ايجابياته التى  تتمثل فى ان الفرد يخرج بعض الشئ عن دائرة الذات التى رايناها فى حب الايروس الى  دائرة الاهتمام بالاّخر وتقديره واحترامه وفيه قدر من العطاء المتبادل بعكس حب  الايروس.
اما سلبيات حب الفيليا فهى تتمثل فى ان العاطفة نحو الجنس الاخر  تكون احياناّ جارفه متدفقه طاغية على العقل مما يؤدى الى الاندفاع وعدم التروى  وتجاهل الظروف الاجتماعية بل ان هناك شبابا يتخذون قرار الارتباط الزوجى فى لحظة  عاطفة دون تحكيم العقل مما يجعلهم يتغاضون عن عيوب جوهرية فى شريك الحياة ، فيؤثر  ذلك على مستقبل الزواج ويهدده بالفشل . ومن سلبياته ايضا التقلب والتغير فكثيرا  مايتغير هذا الحب بتغير ظروف الحياة خصوصا فى فترة المراهقة حيث يمكن ان ينقلب  الشعور الذى كان يسميه الفرد حباّ الى كراهيه او عدم ارتياح بسبب وصول الفرد الى  درجة كافيه من الاستقرار والتوازن النفسى .
وبالرغم من ان حب الفيليا  ارقى من حب الايروس الا انه يخفق فى بلوغ الاتحاد والفرح الداخلى الامر الذى يوفره  حب الاغابى كما سنرى .
امثله من الكتاب المقدس على حب الفيليا : مثلا فى علاقه يعقوب بابنه  يوسف فنرى يعقوب يحب يوسف اكثر من سائر بنيه ،(تك 3:37) ونجد ايضا حب الفيليا فى  معظم زيجات ابرار العهد القديم واحب يعقوب راحيل فقال "اخدمك سبع سنين براحيل "(تك  18:29) .





3-  الحب الاغابى Aghapy :

الحب الالهى او الحب المسيحى  او الحب الحقيقى وهو يعتبر اعلى واطهر وانقى مستويات الحب لانه حب من الله فحب الله  للخليقه هو حب الاغابى بل ان الله هو الحب ذاته ونحن قد عرفنا الحب حينما عرفنا  الله وصدقنا المحبة التى الله فينا" الله محبة " .
ان حب الاغابى هو الحب  الانسانى الاصيل الذى كان عند ادم وحواء قبل السقوط حيث كان القلب نقيا والفكر  مستنيرا بالله لذلك كان كل من ادم وحواء قادراّ على البذل الكامل والعطاء بلا توقف  ولم يكن هناك حد فاصل بين حبهما لله وحبهما لبعضهما البعض حيث اكتسبا قدره الحب من  الله .
وحينما سقط الانسان وتغرب عن الله بارادته صارت ذاته الانا هى مركز  اهتمامه فتحول الحب بالضرورة بعيدا عن الله وبهذا تحول حب الاغابى الى الايروس او  الفيليا فى احسن الاحوال .
اما حينما تمم الابن الكلمة الازلى الفداء العظيم وجدد  طبيعتنا بالروح القدس فان الحب الاغابى قد دخل الى طبيعتنا من جديد حيث يثمر الروح  القدس فينا اول ما يثمر محبة تصبح من طبع المؤمن واما ثمر الروح محبة Aghapy فرح  سلام (غل 22:5) .
حب الاغابى اذن هو اعلى درجات الحب حيث يسلك المسيحى بالبذل  والتضحية وانكار الذات مدفوعا بنعمة خاصه من روح الله فيكون الحب الذى يسلك به  المؤمن على نمط حب المسيح لنا "حب البذل حتى الموت"
وهو لذلك حب ليس بالكلام بل  حب بالعمل والحق(1يو 18:3).
لقد تساءل يوحنا ذهبى الفم : من  الذى كان يحب الاخر يوسف ام امرأة فوطيفار ؟ لقد احبت امراة فوطيفار يوسف وتعلق  قلبها به وامسكت به اكثر من مرة حتى ترك لها ثوبه فى المرة الاخيرة ولكن  :
1-هل الذى يحب انساناّ يجبره على صنع شئ هو يمقته حتى تتمسك بثوبه  ويخرج عاليا ؟
2- هل التى تحب انساناّ تنادى اهل بيتها لتشهر به كذباّ  ؟
3-لقد  احتقرته اذ تقول لزوجها " دخل الى العبد الذى جئت به الينا "( تك  17:39).
4-لقد زجت به فى السجن بسلطان زوجها 

اما يوسف الذى هرب منها بالحق كان يحبها  :
1- حدثها بلطف ولم يجرح مشاعرها اذ يقول لها " هوذا سيدى " وكأنه  يقول لها انك سيدتى وانا عبدك ولم يقل لها " هوذا زوجك " حتى لا يجرحها كخائنة  للزوجية 
2- لم ينتهرها بصرامة عنيفه بل فى لطف ذكرها بانعاماتها عليه هى  وزوجها 
3- لم يشهر بها بين المسجونين ولا روى قصته امام فرعون  .
4-  عندما عاد ليصير الرجل الثانى لفرعون لم يفكر فى الانتقام منها او حتى عتابها  

الحب بذل و الشهوة انانية : هل تحب احدى قريباتك  وزميلاتك دعها لحياتها لا تشغل قلبها بأمور شهوانية تعطل نموها الروحى والعلمى  .
لماذا تخاف ان تخطب لغيرك  ؟
ان كنت تحبها بالحق فلتطلب لها ان تكون هى سعيدة سواء تزوجت منها  اولم تتزوج لكن لانك تحب نفسك وتريدها لنفسك .
وانتى ياختى هل تحبينه ؟ لا  تعثريه بعدم احتشامك فى الملبس او الحديث ولا تتجاوبى معه فى الاحاديث الفردية التى  تقتل نفسه وتهلكها وتأسر نفسه فى دوامة تعطل حياته عن النمو الروحى  .

​ 

 
من سمات حب الاغابى  :
1- البذل والعطاء من اجل الاّخرين دون انتظار لمقابل او ثمن للبذل  .
2- حب  حقيقى ثابت لا يتغير بسهولة بتغير ظروف الحياة بل يزداد قوة ومتانه عبر الايام  .
3- حب  يتجه الى شخص الاّخر بكل ما للاّخر من مدلول انسانى سامى .​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

من سمات حب الاغابى  :
1- البذل والعطاء من اجل الاّخرين دون انتظار لمقابل او ثمن للبذل  .
2- حب  حقيقى ثابت لا يتغير بسهولة بتغير ظروف الحياة بل يزداد قوة ومتانه عبر الايام  .
3- حب  يتجه الى شخص الاّخر بكل ما للاّخر من مدلول انسانى سامى .







جميل كتير 

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

